
Starbucks Will Close All Its Stores in May for Racial-Bias Training - ayanai
http://www.grubstreet.com/2018/04/starbucks-closing-all-stores-on-may-29-for-racial-training.html
======
poster123
I don't understand the furor. If you go to a cafe, you are expected to order
something. When the manager asked the two men to leave, they should have
either spent a few dollars or left. If they were planning to meet someone,
they could have waited outside.

~~~
DanBC
No, you're not expected to buy anything at Starbucks. Other customers in that
store had been waiting and hadn't bought anything, and they hadn't been asked
to leave.

It is very common for people to meet at Starbucks, and it's totally normal for
people to wait until everyone is there before they buy drinks.

That's all behaviour that has been encouraged by Starbucks.

